# Fur prices and auctions



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Any one on this forum sold and raw fur this season? What about local auctions? Any Idaho, Utah, Wyoming, Nevada fur auctions coming up soon?

I'm mostly interested in the going price on muskrat, **** and fox.

Thanks!


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

I have not sold anything yet but maybe check with Montgomery Fur, they are usually pretty competitive.

I know Utah Trappers Ass. big sale is in Nephi on Feb 12-14, here is a link to some more info on it-

http://www.utahtrappers.org/presidents.html


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks for the link. I called Stan and discussed a little about this years market. It appears to be up from last year, but not as high as 3 years ago. I think it's still in a pretty favorable light for the trapper.

I'll be setting some steel in a couple of weeks.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

I was wondering the same thing. Does Montgomery fur buy the skins green? I really don't have the equipment to do much else with the pelts after I skin the critters. I want to try getting some muskrat and ****.


----------



## Cjw100 (Mar 1, 2014)

Where is Montgomery fur co just wondering got some muskrat pelts to sell


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

Ogden 1539 W 3375 S


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

1539 W 3375 S, Ogden, UT 84401
(801) 394-4686

Just south of Ogden airport


----------



## 12many (Apr 14, 2008)

they do buy green hides, don't bother salting of fleshing them.


----------

